

Kino.to Raided In Massive Police Operation, Admins Arrested - kephra
http://torrentfreak.com/kino-to-raided-in-massive-police-operation-admins-arrested-110608/

======
kephra
Kino.to was short showing the following after the raid.

<http://smblogger.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/kino.to_.png>

So the police (or someone else) defaced the site, before taking it offline. I
wonder, if they recorded IP addresses at that time or record IP addresses of
visitors currently.

~~~
Luyt
That announcement also makes it clear that everyone who ever used the services
of the website, should expect measures taken against him/her.

------
Luyt
_"professional copyright infringement"_

Excuse me, but 'professional' could mean anything. Some people use it to mean
that they're following standard industry practices; others use it because
they're always dressed in suits. Another definition separates 'professionals'
from 'amateurs' in a way that 'professionals' earn their money with their
trade, and amateurs are just messing about; there is much jealousie-de-metier
here.

This vagueness of the term 'professional' causes me to immediately ask what it
really entails if somebody pitches to me that their services are
'professional'.

~~~
kephra
the original text (see the png of my posting below) says, "gewerbsmaessige
Begehung von Urheberrechtsverletzung", so the professional in the
torrentfreaks translation refers to earning money.

